# Vote for your favorite piranha



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Vote for your favorite piranha. Please tell why. :rockin:







:rasp:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

S. rhombeus, dark, mysterious and nasty temper


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I can't vote. I wish you had the word shoal there. My favorite thing about piranhas is the shoal chowing down on big fish or animals. It doesn't matter if its a ternetzi or a redbelly shoal to me its the same. Piranhas in a frenzi is about the greatest pack eating animal I have ever seen.

SMTT


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I would like to have a shoal of either monster rhombeus/ternetzi/piraya. I have one monster rhombeus. If I could find maybe 4 more his size or larger, I will definately set up my big tank to accomodate all of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

right now, my favorite is cariba


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> S. rhombeus, dark, mysterious and nasty temper


My thoughts exactly... This guy is docile until I walk up there and he (my 10incher) will come up and greet me with a snap of it's jaws..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Today my favorite is my 3.5 inch spilo, tomorrow....who knows.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the red belly because the reaction it gets when you tell someone you own a "red belly piranha"


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I like the red belly because the reaction it gets when you tell someone you own a "red belly piranha"


yea, I had reds and they were wayyy more sought after my rhom.. My friends were like "Whats a rhom"

I responded "Only the coolest piranha you will ever lay your eyes on".

Chud, 4 16+ rhoms in 1 tank? that must be a HUGE tank







that'd be sweet if you could breed them. :rockin:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah everyone knows what a red belly is not many people outside the hobby know what a rhom or piraya is


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I had a white rhomb well I think it was a *****, but anyways I had to get rid of it. The fish would not even let me clean the tank, If I stuck the gravel sucker in there he'd try to kill it, lol well kinda like the snake head I got now lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Piraya's own. Although I think if i ever get an elongatus that might be my favorite fish.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i got one he is mean as hell


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I voted RBP thats only because they make a great shoaling and interacting P that is still aggresive. To be able to cope with each other and to be nasty to so many other is just a miracle of nature:angry:


----------



## Sharp (Jan 13, 2003)

for me reds because they are the only piranha i have and dont know about the others


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> i got one he is mean as hell


I've seen that elongatus in person and it's skittish.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I chose Gold Spilo because they're mean and I like they're coloration.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

"Piraya's own. Although I think if i ever get an elongatus that might be my favorite fish. "
Is that a White piranha?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love my reds but i would have to go with piraya which hopefully i will be getting soon


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I like large rhoms, caribe. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I like caribas thay are monters in a shoal. they whip major ass.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I am suprised noone voted for the elongate P. I find them a rather interesting species and would like to purchase some day... they maintain the eating habits of smaller P's and are small and narrow and quick... I only wish they were not so solitary ... Oh well you could keep one in a smaller tank if you have on floating around as they only reach 7"


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I chose rhom because of my little experiment. He's everything I dreamed a piranha could be. Aggressive and ruthless. Plus they're not as well known as a red belly with people who know little about piranha. So all I get is blank stares when I tell them about my rhom.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Nobody voted for elongatus becuase most of the people voting have only ever seen a RBP. Brandtii are my favorite, and I dont plan on buying anything but more Brandtii in the near future.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My piraya are the most fun to watch ineract with each other.
Mine are all over the tank. And there my favorite fish.
But brantii are very nice also.


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

caribes! there like rbp's on steroids!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no offense to anybody, but this is the first time I have seen Natts win this kinda poll, and by a huge margin


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats undestandable rb are the most common piranhas.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have owned red bellies and medinai. Out of those two I find that Medinai are my favorite only because they are more beautiful. I enjoy how red bellies shoal so actively so the choice was hard for me. Right now I have the best of both worlds going on!

Joe

can you guess what I am implying here?


----------



## WarHead (Jan 26, 2003)

I voted for Gold Spilopleuras which was inspired by my 7" spilo. I get this rush, almost like a giddy feeling in my stomach when I get close to his tank and here him splashing the water in a fit of absolute rage just because I'm approaching. This is followed by violent snapping of his jaws (I have actually heard the snapping of his jaws before) as he swims up and down the front of my tank. My akita doesn't even approach that tank.

Sometimes anger is a gift.

His color and shape are also beautiful except for the enormous chin he has from smacking the tank which is why I was going to name him Jay Leno...lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I voted Redbelly, because that's all I've ever kept...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sounds mean..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

GOLD SPILO! very mean fish.


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

I voted other because my S. geryi is the most amazing piranha I have ever own/seen. His coloration is awesome and he is extremely aggressive when feeding, but when I walk up to the glass he'll come to the side of the glass and follow me around. S. geryi is definately the best.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All i can say: Nothing like a black heart Caribe, the greatest ever!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry!, I consider notatus, nattereri and piraya the only true piranhas!

The others are mean, but is not the same!!!


----------

